# Conklin Timeshare Calendar????  Where???



## Kozman (Jul 10, 2008)

Where did the Conklin timeshare calendar go that previously had a link in the Classified Ads home page??  I bet a lot of people found it useful!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2008)

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/PlanningCalendar.aspx

still shows up for me just fine?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2008)

although this is dick conklins calendar

http://keysy.com/calendar


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

Also linked from the TUG Advice Page, under General Timeshare Advice.


----------



## Kozman (Jul 11, 2008)

*Timeshare Calendar*

Thanks!  John


----------

